# Sony slims PlayStation 3 console



## prakhar18 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Electronics giant Sony has announced a new, slimmer version of its PlayStation 3 (PS3) games console.*

The sleek machine is around a third lighter, a third slimmer and uses a third less power than the original, said Kaz Hirai of the firm. 
Speaking at the Games Com conference in Cologne, Germany, he said the console would hit shops in early September. 
It will also be around £50 cheaper than the original 2006 machine, costing £249.99 in the UK. 
It will cost $299 in the US, 299 euros in Europe and 29980 yen in Japan. 



Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8207472.stm




Good News for Gamers!!  Cheers!!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 19, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO damnwhy this happnes after i purchased fat version


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

299$ = 10k? yeah right!

I'll believe that when it's sitting under my tv.

Until then... PC ftw...


----------

